# Vacuum Tumblers



## floridasteve (Dec 18, 2015)

I just ordered a Vac Tum from @TJohnson and decided to do some research on recipes and such.  I found a lot of chatter about these back in '12 & '13, but not much since then.  Did y'all get them and found out they didn't work?  Or do y'all like them so much you just assume everyone has one so you don't mention it any longer?

Thanks for you thoughts :-)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2015)

I put one on my Christmas list...We will see. Any Marinade or Brine will work, just penetrates Faster in a tumbler. So any recipe that says, marinate over night will be done in 30 to 60 minutes depending on thickness. The only restriction is the size. Lots of the stuff posted here is either large size or quantity or all the meat needs is a basic rub and smoke to get the job done. I have seen some in the ten gallon range in restaurants and in one Butcher shop I took students to, they had a vac tumbler that could hold 500 pounds of meat. They used it to cure and tenderize Pork for Boneless Smoked Hams...JJ


----------



## floridasteve (Dec 19, 2015)

I guess we'll find out together:-)


----------



## garyinmd (Dec 19, 2015)

FloridaSteve, I bought one of these from Todd a when he first started selling them. I usually give it more time than they say just to make sure but it does pull the liquid brine's in faster than just leaving in the fridge.  Most of the time I will mix up the brine, add the meat then run full cycle a couple time then put in the fridge overnight.  Next morning tumble once or twice more while getting the smoker ready.  This lets me take a recipe that calls for meat to be in the brine for 24 hours down to around 10-12 hours.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2016)

I really like mine. I use it for marinating all kinds of stuff. Word or caution it will remove the skin from chicken teen tumbling. 

I also bought additional canisters from Todd. I found when doing different flavors of Jerky I needed them.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 8, 2017)

stayhot said:


> I too asked for one for Xmas and Santa must have listened. I wanted it mainly for making jerky but it does have a lot of other uses too. I haven't tried it out yet but when I do I'll try and remember to post it.


I am looking into these now and I also plan to use it primarily for beef jerky.  I put my thinly sliced meat into tubs and refrigerate over night or 2 before drying.  How much time do you leaving it in the tumbler when you make your beef jerky?  Also, who is Todd?  can you please send me his contact details?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 8, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I really like mine. I use it for marinating all kinds of stuff. Word or caution it will remove the skin from chicken teen tumbling.
> 
> I also bought additional canisters from Todd. I found when doing different flavors of Jerky I needed them.


How much time is it saving you when you make beef jerky?


----------



## dward51 (Oct 8, 2017)

rob sicc said:


> I am looking into these now and I also plan to use it primarily for beef jerky.  I put my thinly sliced meat into tubs and refrigerate over night or 2 before drying.  How much time do you leaving it in the tumbler when you make your beef jerky?  *Also, who is Todd?  can you please send me his contact details?*
> 
> Thanks,
> Rob



Yes, it's and old thread, but a new question was asked....

Todd is the owner of the company that makes the pellet trays and tubes.  He is also a sponsor of this forum.

https://www.amazenproducts.com/
At one time, he had AGS Counter top vacuum tumblers that he had accquired in a one time purchase that were being offered at a special price of $39.99.  I just checked his website, and they are no longer listed as in stock, so I would take that to mean they are all gone.  You might try and PM him here or email via the company website to see if he has a couple left that are not listed.  His SMF username is "TJOHNSON" and this is his profile link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?members/tjohnson.34955/

I bought one and they work great for jerky.   It's a heavy duty canister that has a manual hand pump to create the vacuum and then the canister, meat and marinade rotate in the base.  It basically accelerates the process of getting the marinade into the cut jerky slices.  If you have a foodsaver and one of their vacuum canisters you can sort of do the same thing, just have to shake to simulate the rotation.  But vacuum devices do help infuse the marinade into the cut meat very quickly.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Yes, it's and old thread, but a new question was asked....
> 
> Todd is the owner of the company that makes the pellet trays and tubes.  He is also a sponsor of this forum.
> 
> ...




Yep all of that. Todd still has the canisters, but not the tumbler. Even when I don't tumble I still use the vacuum canisters to marinate. They come with a hand pump to remove the air so no machine is required. 

http://www.amazenproducts.com/product_p/ags-canister.htm


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 9, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Yes, it's and old thread, but a new question was asked....
> 
> Todd is the owner of the company that makes the pellet trays and tubes.  He is also a sponsor of this forum.
> 
> ...




Any Idea of the capacity of these canisters?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

rob sicc said:


> Any Idea of the capacity of these canisters?



I have had 6 pounds of sliced meat for jerky in mine. That's probably not the max but it still allows for movement in the canister.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

This thread shows a photo of 5.5 pounds before and during tumbling:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/eye-of-round-thai-jerky.257514/


----------

